# Auf Managed Server Pakete selbst installieren

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich bin auf einem Managed Server. Auf diesem brauche ich "composite" aus ImageMagick.

In Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644411-highlight-ffmpeg.html haben wir über eine ähnliche Sache schon geredet.

Ich versuche es im Moment statisch zu linken.

ABER:

Wie kann ich das soweit umbauen, dass es für mehrere Pakete mit versch. USE-Flags (fast) kein Aufwand ist.

Wie schon erwähnt gibt es dort keine Möglichkeit eines chrootes, sodass ich nicht einfach eine Stage3 entpacken kann.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Ideen.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich das soweit umbauen, dass es für mehrere Pakete mit versch. USE-Flags (fast) kein Aufwand ist.

 

Ich verstehe diese Formulierung nicht ganz. Meinst du damit, dass du composite für unterschiedliche Projekte benötigst und daher das Ding mehrmals kompilieren möchtest? Wenn ja, warum dann so umständlich? Du könntest doch einfach alle "irgendwie" benötigten USE Flags auswählen und composite dann damit kompilieren. Dann hast du eines für alle Möglichkeiten.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie schon erwähnt gibt es dort keine Möglichkeit eines chrootes, sodass ich nicht einfach eine Stage3 entpacken kann.

 

Was hindert dich denn daran, ein "chroot" statisch zu kompilieren und auf den Rechner zu transferieren? Dann kannst du chrooten.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wie kann ich das soweit umbauen, dass es für mehrere Pakete mit versch. USE-Flags (fast) kein Aufwand ist. 
> 
> Ich verstehe diese Formulierung nicht ganz. Meinst du damit, dass du composite für unterschiedliche Projekte benötigst und daher das Ding mehrmals kompilieren möchtest? Wenn ja, warum dann so umständlich? Du könntest doch einfach alle "irgendwie" benötigten USE Flags auswählen und composite dann damit kompilieren. Dann hast du eines für alle Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 

 

Hehe. Habe in Eile geschrieben. Ich meinte, dass ich eine Möglichkeit suche das Ganze zu automatisieren. Sprich, dass ich ein Skript o.ä. habe, was dann für alle gewünschten Pakete (composite bzw. ImageMagick war nur ein Beispiel) statische Dateien baut.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wie schon erwähnt gibt es dort keine Möglichkeit eines chrootes, sodass ich nicht einfach eine Stage3 entpacken kann. 
> 
> Was hindert dich denn daran, ein "chroot" statisch zu kompilieren und auf den Rechner zu transferieren? Dann kannst du chrooten.
> ...

 

Das ist eine Idee  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

[/quote]

Ebenso  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn ich meine selbstgebaute Chroot-Datei nehme, kommt auch ein "./chroot: cannot change root directory to stage3/: Operation not permitted"

Mir fällt auch grade auf, dass das sowieso nicht viel bringt, denn ich brauch die Datei ja auch außerhalb des Chroots....

Damit bleibt mir nur als einzige Möglichkeit alles statisch zu bauen.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. hilft dir statifier

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> evtl. hilft dir statifier

 

Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 

Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## dertobi123

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   evtl. hilft dir statifier 
> 
> Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 
> 
> Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...
> ...

 

Libs auch auf dem Managed Server ablegen, beim Aufruf ein LD_LIBRARY_PATH mitgeben ... letztendlich ist alles was du da machen kannst nur Gefrickel.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   evtl. hilft dir statifier 
> 
> Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 
> 
> Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...
> ...

 

Die Idee hatte mir damals das gesamte System "zerlegt". Nochnichtmal ein ls ging mehr...

Deswegen lasse ich da lieber mal die Finger weg.

Tobi

----------

## dertobi123

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Die Idee hatte mir damals das gesamte System "zerlegt". Nochnichtmal ein ls ging mehr...
> 
> Deswegen lasse ich da lieber mal die Finger weg.

 

Ich hatte den Post so interpretiert, dass du den LD_LIBRARY_PATH exportiert hattest und nicht den einzelnen Aufrufen des einen, speziellen Programms vorangestellt ...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Die Idee hatte mir damals das gesamte System "zerlegt". Nochnichtmal ein ls ging mehr...
> 
> Deswegen lasse ich da lieber mal die Finger weg. 
> 
> Ich hatte den Post so interpretiert, dass du den LD_LIBRARY_PATH exportiert hattest und nicht den einzelnen Aufrufen des einen, speziellen Programms vorangestellt ...

 

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4715327.html#4715327 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cp /usr/bin/ffmpeg /meinserver/home/meinuser/ffmpeg/ffmpeg
> 
> for lib in "alle benötigten libs"
> ...

 

Das war damals meine "Howto".

Tobi

----------

## skypher

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   evtl. hilft dir statifier 
> 
> Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 
> 
> Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...
> ...

 

http://www.magicermine.com/

Erfüllt die gleiche Aufgabe wie Statifier, hat aber einen anderen Ansatz.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *skypher wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   evtl. hilft dir statifier 
> 
> Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 
> 
> Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...
> ...

 

..nämlich den, dass es Geld kostet?  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## skypher

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *skypher wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   evtl. hilft dir statifier 
> 
> Da kommt erstaunlicherweise ein Segmentation fault. 
> 
> Wenn ich es selbst static linke, kommt keiner, aber die USE Flags werden nicht mit übernommen...
> ...

 

Es gibt eine Testversion...

----------

